# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Windows Vista Beta 2 : manque de fonctions promises?

## repi

bonjour

je viens d'installer la beta 2 de windows vista.
Alors c'est magnifique et tout ce qu'on dit mais j'ai eu une dception
en fait, je n'ai pas trouv certaines fonctions  tant attandue:
 - l'affichage des fenetres en 3D
 - la transparence des barres de titre
 - l'affichage d'une petite image permettant de visualiser le contenu des fenetres lors du passage de la souris devant leurs titre dans la barre des taches

Donc je sais pas si ce sont les magazines ayant cits ces fonctions qui ont une meilleur version ou si ces options sont parametrables quelques part

Quelqu'un pourrait il me renseigner s'il a dja utiliser cette version de vista?

Merci

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

l'affichage des fenetres en 3D, c'est le mode de dessin, il l'est mais tu ne le vois pas. tu peux aussi cliquer a cot du menu demarr sur licone avec deux carrs blancs vides (ou ctrl+tab)

la transparence des barres de titre, elle y est. c'est qu'actuellement, ta machine ne gre pas la transparence  ::):  soit elle est trop pourrie (peu probable si tu as reussi  installer) soit tu n'as pas mis les drivers de ta carte graphique  jour.

normalement, avec la dernier version (5270), la plupart des cartes sont deja reconnues et tu aurais d avoir la transparence. (sauf si tu es vous virtualpc ou vmware)

l'affichage en bas, tu devrais l'avoir, transparence ou non. j'ai cette fonctionnalit depuis plusieurs versions.

----------

